# Little Watch Pen Photography



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Tell me what you think! Both of those are sold by now but I do like that photo! I have few other pen watch photos on the works, if only I know which to pair


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

potz said:


> Nice one. There is something about a good pen.


there is something good about a good pen, a good watch, a good suit and a good car, I guess those are the "my life is good" showoffs 

Nice pic, I love those blurry backgrounds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Two more, just for the fun


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice pics, particularly the first one. I do like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Nice pics, particularly the first one. I do like that.


Thanks, that's my favorite as well!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice pics, my favourite one is the one of the newspaper, in which I can really feel an ambiancy.

Bertrand


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

One more for the heck of it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)




----------

